# Not gonna happen, I ain’t your coffee boy



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.

Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.

I get a hit within minutes from leaving my house. 45+

What made it even better is that I was planning on getting coffee but got the ping before I could.
Pax send me message asking what I thought was if we could stop for coffee.
I'm thinking perfect! There's a Starbucks near by that has a drive through and I'm not in a hurry. This will probably be my only ride.

But... I got this:










Dude wanted me to get the coffee for them.
Hell no! Not gonna happen.

Canceled ride. Went to Starbucks. Got my coffee, and waited about 30 minutes before giving up and heading to San Jose.
No rides. Did what I had to do and came back home.

Lost probably $60 and potentially a nice tip. Yes I could have used the money but I don't care. Just can't get myself to make someone's coffee run.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

...but you'll clean up puke? Wipe butt residue from your seats? Take a dirty dog?

Get over yourself. Knowing it was a 90 minute ride, you should have picked up water and mints to boot.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I would have showed up without the coffee and told them the drive through was closed at that location but I know of another Starbucks on the way.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

That's hilarious....
He thought you were going to go out of your way to bring him coffee?
Canceling was the right option.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


All prostitutes have to choose something they don't do. Some don't kiss, others don't perform certain "services", a few refuse to make coffee.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

WTF??? Seriously???


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


I would have been fine with getting him coffee.......until he made the "tip promise".


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

i would have got there without the coffees saying i didnt get the coffee order until i got to the pickup location. Probably lost tip but its a feasable answer on why no coffee.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> ...but you'll clean up puke? Wipe butt residue from your seats? Take a dirty dog?


For a guaranteed 100-150 yes I will.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

If passengers actually did what they said they were going to do that's one thing, but we all know what tip in the app means.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> I would have showed up without the coffee and told them the drive through was closed at that location but I know of another Starbucks on the way.





Ptuberdriver said:


> i would have got there without the coffees saying i didnt get the coffee order until i got to the pickup location. Probably lost tip but its a feasable answer on why no coffee.


Yeah in hindsight I should have just pretended like I didn't see that message and offered to take them. 
Just didn't think of it at that moment.

Had a WTF reaction and imaged an awkward long ride after not getting their coffees.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I guess I wouldn't have minded it. Especially if they paid for those coffee drinks. I would have kept the Starbucks stars : D Then again different things piss me off. I don't like people asking if they can vape in my car. 

Of course it could have been a joke and they could have cancelled the ride then what would I do?


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


YES, CANCEL. We need to set some level of self respect and


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

2Cents said:


> If passengers actually did what they said they were going to do that's one thing, but we all know what tip in the app means.


Yes me putting the money up front and not getting paid would have really stung. 
Had he said he had cash I might have considered it.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Another option would be to tell them you are a poor uber driver and the "tip" in the app wont make it to your bank account until next week and you cannot afford to be lending out money. Also let them know you will get a 1099 from uber and you are not a fan on paying taxes on your income twice.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

June132017 said:


> I guess I wouldn't have minded it. Especially if they paid for those coffee drinks. I would have kept the Starbucks stars : D Then again different things piss me off. I don't like people asking if they can vape in my car.
> 
> Of course it could have been a joke and they could have cancelled the ride then what would I do?


Your still new to the whole uber thing... NEVER BUY THE COFFEE BEFORE YOU ARRIVE. If they say they'll tip you for the coffee run they probably wont and 1* you anyway.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Sorry my post was accidentally cut short. 

Cableguyone, I have great respect for you. There is a limit for everything. I would have cancelled as well. Good for you.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

It's a little-known new service, *UberTempEats*. Your ride temporarily becomes UberEats, then switches back.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


 how do you receive a 90 min ride on a 60 min df? And how is an hour in a half ride only 60 bucks??


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


Good thing none of those patrons at the golf tournament had you making coffee runs.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> how do you receive a 90 min ride on a 60 min df? And how is an hour in a half ride only 60 bucks??


I don't know where he was going. Ping said 45+. 
Pax said 90 minutes. 
$60 was a guess. Never started ride.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

They probably were going to cancel the ride after getting their coffee. Noe wasn't having any of it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Good thing none of those patrons at the golf tournament had you making coffee runs.


You know as well as I do that a surge ping changes everything.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


'Noe, on a great paying trip like that, that was going your way anyways, why the hell not? Even if they BS'd about the in app tip, who cares? Sorry, 1* for you!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You know as well as I do that a surge ping changes everything.


A 45+ minute ride on DF is just as good or better than a surge ride since you are going that way anyway. Your downside is a $4 loss on a bad cup of coffee. Your upside is $60+.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> 'Noe, on a great paying trip like that, that was going your way anyways, why the hell not? Even if they BS'd about the in app tip, who cares? Sorry, 1* for you!





1.5xorbust said:


> A 45+ minute ride on DF is just as good or better than a surge ride since you are going that way anyway. Your downside is a $4 loss on a bad cup of coffee. Your upside is $60+.


Yes I know that I didn't make the smart financial move. But at that moment I just wasn't having it. 
Trust me, I've had mixed feelings about this ever since that day. Easy money and if was a SF airport run (that's where I put DF to), might have been closer to $90, even though it was about 30 minutes past where I needed to be. But I had the time.

Could have just done it. But the feeling of being an errand boy just didn't sit well with me. 
That message doesn't sound as bad to me now as it did the first time I read it.



1.5xorbust said:


> Your downside is a $4 loss on a bad cup of coffee.


You know as well as I do that you can't get a bad cup of coffee at Starbucks


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes I know that I didn't make the smart financial move. But at that moment I just wasn't having it.
> Trust me, I've had mixed feelings about this ever since that day. Easy money and if was a SF airport run (that's where I put DF to), might have been closer to $90, even though it was about 30 minutes past where I needed to be. But I had the time.
> 
> Could have just done it. But the feeling of being an errand boy just didn't sit well with me.
> ...


Only bad if you drink it. Cancellations and DF's are the best way to make money these days. Most surges are a joke.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> 'Noe, on a great paying trip like that, that was going your way anyways, why the hell not? Even if they BS'd about the in app tip, who cares? Sorry, 1* for you!


Well, actually I have to sorta correct myself. I would be pissed if they scammed me just for coffee


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Your downside is a $4 loss on a bad cup of coffee.


You can get a cup of coffee for $4 at Starbucks? Really???


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> You can get a cup of coffee for $4 at Starbucks? Really???


Yeah I'm thinking a few years ago when I was there last. It's probably $8 now.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah I'm thinking a few years ago when I was there last. It's probably $8 now.


It is, people are finding new and improved ways of wasting money.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah I'm thinking a few years ago when I was there last. It's probably $8 now.


That's what I thought...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It is, people are finding new and improved ways of wasting money.


Bring your own giant jug to 7-11 for $1.29 and it's better coffee.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I would be pissed too.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> All prostitutes have to choose something they don't do. Some don't kiss, others don't perform certain "services", a few refuse to make coffee.
> View attachment 303397


You have a lot of knowledge in this arena  What won't Princess Peach do with you? Eat shrooms?










And you could've told him "it's against my pseudo-mormon religion to buy coffee for other people".


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> You have a lot of knowledge in this arena  What won't Princess Peach do with you? Eat shrooms?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh she gon eat them shrooms, plus cakes for good measure.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes I know that I didn't make the smart financial move. But at that moment I just wasn't having it.
> Trust me, I've had mixed feelings about this ever since that day. Easy money and if was a SF airport run (that's where I put DF to), might have been closer to $90, even though it was about 30 minutes past where I needed to be. But I had the time.
> 
> Could have just done it. But the feeling of being an errand boy just didn't sit well with me.
> ...


i wouldnt have done it. who orders a coffee through an uber driver. Its like saying i'm doing you a favor for the trip so get me a coffee. whats with you people and again is 60 bucks alot of money ? not to mention you can forget the promised tip


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sho


Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


Should have bought his coffee.

He would have paid for your trip.

You were going anyway . . .

Water ? 
Mints ?

Starbucks ?

Good


Bbonez said:


> I would have showed up without the coffee and told them the drive through was closed at that location but I know of another Starbucks on the way.


 Good Answer !


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Sho
> 
> Should have bought his coffee.
> 
> ...


What do u mean paid for his trip? You mean the 9 bucks in gas? In exchange for disrespect. Some people werent raised to have integrity


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> What do u mean paid for his trip? You mean the 9 bucks in gas? In exchange for disrespect. Some people werent raised to have integrity


Ill call your integrity and raise by 10 food stamps !

Guess Who aint goin hungry ?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I think you made the right choice. “I’ll get it in the tip on the app” is a NO.

You accept that and the next thing you know, your butt shows up and delivers the coffees, they take the coffees and make like they’re getting into the car but cancel the ride. Boom, free coffee delivery.

No extra BS, driver always loses that game.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm in the business of making money. Want Starbucks? Get it your damn self. I'm not buying anything for a passenger, even with a surge, without a big tip upfront.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

i know you had a "wtf moment" but had it been me, i would've said that too but went ahead anyways to there address cause of what @HotUberMess illustrates could happen. and when there in my CAR ill start driving and start trip. when they ask " the Coffees plz?" ill just say there were police there, something probably happened , i figured well just hit the next SB on the way. if they decline then you know it was bogus cause there able to order a ride with a CC, and if they accept...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat! ill get my 60+$ trip minus the tip. and its all profit.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


Like x 10. Funniest thing I've seen on here in a long time. :roflmao:

That pax should do standup!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


Man, you really showed that guy, didn't you??


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes me putting the money up front and not getting paid would have really stung.
> Had he said he had cash I might have considered it.





Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


Not much was happening until someone tried the old "I'll gladly pay you Tuesday in the app for some Starbucks today" trick... the ahole probably thought the reason you didnt get the coffee was because you didnt have the money. When in reality you were so jaded it was you thought he was probably a liar. In either case he was a dick. Well played my friend, well played!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I have had riders call me when i accept the ping to buy them fast food and they'll pay me ect on delivery :roflmao:
Or people asking me to buy them drinks and they'll pay me on delivery... I've always said **** off every time and cancelled. It all a scam. Yeah the worst thing is I will be stuck with the fast food I didn't want to eat or have half a dozen bottles of drinks that I didn't want because no way would I be unlocking the doors without the $$$ up front.

Once you realize they are only scamming and you really don't want the booze or the food it just not worth it. If they really wanted the drinks or the food they will order it to their place and we'll both go together and get whatever they needed with their own money ✔ When someone ask you to spend $$$ or do favors is always a scam.

Drivers fall for it everytime and theirs a bunch of people getting free food runs, drink runs and coffee runs on the drivers dime and time.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

lol .. I think I would have texted back that I'll Pick them up then we can stop at Starbucks on the Way


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> i would have got there without the coffees saying i didnt get the coffee order until i got to the pickup location. Probably lost tip but its a feasable answer on why no coffee.


Tell them you never checks text messages until you are parked



1.5xorbust said:


> Bring your own giant jug to 7-11 for $1.29 and it's better coffee.


Stop at Starbucks for two used cups and pour your home brew into them.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


Your self-esteem is what more than crap, I can assure you. Certainly you made the right choice.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


i would have done the same thing as you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have done it because of starting the message with the "Hey Buddy" but that's just me


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes I know that I didn't make the smart financial move. But at that moment I just wasn't having it.
> Trust me, I've had mixed feelings about this ever since that day. Easy money and if was a SF airport run (that's where I put DF to), might have been closer to $90, even though it was about 30 minutes past where I needed to be. But I had the time.
> 
> Could have just done it. But the feeling of being an errand boy just didn't sit well with me.
> ...


Many of us have taken rides after questioning whether to or not and regretted it. Many of us have turned down rides after questioning whether to or not and regretted it too. You did the right thing because that's how you felt about it at that moment.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Now that I think about it, another excellent option would have been to open up uberEats app and see what the total charge would be, then add 10% then text back pax:
the 2 venti americanos will cost you $15 including tip and delivery fee. I take cash or CC via square.
payment in full before ride begins. Agree?
This way if he agrees and then cancels the ride, he is still liable for the coffees because he entered into contract.same as a restaurant or diner. Uber will have no choice but pay you from his CC.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


I completely understand why you did it. Thats not our job is to run errands or pickup coffee. They way he asked you in text was a bit disrespectful...so i can understand why you did it.

If that had been me though i would have swallowed my pride for an hour and given him the ride. I'll deal with alot for a 45+ especially if its on a DF. Ive had many jobs were i had to do much worse but i dont blame you for what you did.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> I completely understand why you did it. Thats not our job is to run errands or pickup coffee. They way he asked you in text was a bit disrespectful...so i can understand why you did it.
> 
> If that had been me though i would have swallowed my pride for an hour and given him the ride. I'll deal with alot for a 45+ especially if its on a DF. Ive had many jobs were i had to do much worse but i dont blame you for what you did.


The only thing most of us hard working Americans have left is our pride.
Never Swallow It!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

WokeUP said:


> The only thing most of us hard working Americans have left is our pride.
> Never Swallow It!


Maybe ego would have been a better choice of words.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

I would have accepted the ride - gone to pick up PAX, and then went to starbucks - tell them you have no cash or credit cards on you. The PAX would have paid for your personal trip and you could both enjoy your coffee on the trip to where you both were going. The other day I picked up a pax with lyft and his destination was around the block to McDonalds to pick up breakfast for his family. This turned into a 10 min wait at MD's in their order ahead lane - because MD's was not ready. "dont worry guy I will take care of you" and at end of trip he got out and said goodbye. No tip and I 1* him later that night. ride was 15 min long and I made $5.99 to go around the block. People suck !


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Should have gotten yourself some coffee then drive towards that pax, check in as arrived and as he is walking towards your vehicle, hold the coffee up so that he can see it, then cancel the trip. 
Saying they will pay you in the tip is like me saying, every day that there was no collusion(stupid to believe isn't it?), yet from the comments, quite a few of you idiots believe...."If a man don't have standards and things he will not do, he is just a ....."


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

That’s no way to treat your buddy


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

jcarrolld said:


> Many of us have taken rides after questioning whether to or not and regretted it. Many of us have turned down rides after questioning whether to or not and regretted it too. You did the right thing because that's how you felt about it at that moment.


To me, this is right: you followed your gut, or your instincts or intuition or whatever anyone wants to call it -- if something rubs me the wrong way about a pax before I get there, I follow my gut and get out before I regret it.


Never, ever, ever put up money for a pax; if you do, assume it's a gift, and you're never getting it back.
It was presumptuous and rude for him to ask you to do this with the BS line "I'll tip you in the app". Are you supposed to believe he doesn't have $8 in cash for his coffee? If he doesn't, he can't afford to be buying his coffee at Starbucks.
I wouldn't want to have to spend an hour or more with the guy in my car after that.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


Totally get this. There are certain limits. Couple of weeks ago I had a giant ride that would have gotten me home really late when I was tired, like a 60 miler, but the dude started barking directions so I gave him the boot. That was painful but self respect matters.

For my regular clients, like this certain blondie I have tomorrow morning, I will pick up her silly non-fat cappuccino on the way. When I take her to the city at night it's usually a gin and seven.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

WokeUP said:


> Now that I think about it, another excellent option would have been to open up uberEats app and see what the total charge would be, then add 10% then text back pax:
> the 2 venti americanos will cost you $15 including tip and delivery fee. I take cash or CC via square.
> payment in full before ride begins. Agree?
> This way if he agrees and then cancels the ride, he is still liable for the coffees because he entered into contract.same as a restaurant or diner. Uber will have no choice but pay you from his CC.


You really think fübr is going to pay you from the passenger's CC?
What planet have you been living in the last 8 years and just crawled up from it?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

In desperation I started offering happy endings with all rides ... That's right I ask for that 5 star rating and work for it


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

2Cents said:


> You really think fübr is going to pay you from the passenger's CC?
> What planet have you been living in the last 8 years and just crawled up from it?


Reading is fundamental. Re-read slooowly. Uber would pay if pax decided to cancel AFTER you paid for coffee. It's a valid contract if pax agreed to reimburse you. If Uber decides not to pay after you show them the text exchange, then well that's what civil court is for. I'm going to let your sloppy attitude slide due to you obviously have a stick up your arse.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I can read. The question is do you think they're known for up holding contracts?
Exactly!


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I would've gotten my coffee and theirs and included it in the price I gave him. What's the big deal if you needed it anyway? Dude probably would've dropped a nice tip.
Your hubris prevented you from turning the situation in your favor.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

2Cents said:


> I can read. The question is do you think they're known for up holding contracts?
> Exactly!


Civil court is our friend. Especially before an ipo.
The Curt's are there to uphold contracts. Nothing more. It's your choice to exercise your rights or not.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You'll be deactivated before you will collect a dollar, assuming you opted out of arbitration.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

2Cents said:


> You'll be deactivated before you will collect a dollar, assuming you opted out of arbitration.


Damn dude, you scared of deactivation too. Your Slavic, or Slav, or just plain a modern day slave.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Not at all. But what is wrong with defending Noe's action for not getting coffee for a passenger before a ride.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

2Cents said:


> Not at all. But what is wrong with defending Noe's action for not getting coffee for a passenger before a ride.


Again you seriously have a reading comprehension problem.



WokeUP said:


> Again you seriously have a reading comprehension problem.


Go back and see the "likes"


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

What ever troll.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

2Cents said:


> What ever troll.


Nice reply. You lose. You can't help it because you can't comprehend what the thread is talking about.

It's okay though. I won't call you a troll.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Personally, if it was a DF ride, long trip, and everything else seemed normal, then I would have probably done it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Personally, if it was a DF ride, long trip, and everything else seemed normal, then I would have probably done it.


Blasphemy


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

2Cents said:


> You'll be deactivated before you will collect a dollar, assuming you opted out of arbitration.


I've been to arbitration. Retired judges but when presented with facts you will still win. But yeah they more than likely get payouts from Uber that's why you have to have facts. Pax agreeing to pay you to get coffee before the ride is a VALID contract. Period. Full stop!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Not the point.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

It's not a valid contact...
No proof exist of what party sent the message
Sender could have been coerced
Or not in a sane state of mind

Let me just stomp that Argument right into hell


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I doubt Uber would have paid for the coffee if the pax had cancelled, and I wouldn't go to civil court after $8. But I'll grant it's possible Uber might pay, if the driver got through to the right CSR. Either way, since it was a long trip and DF, I think I'd have taken the risk, assuming they had a good rating. Only because it was a long trip DF though, so worst case scenario $8 less is still better than driving empty. JMO.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I doubt Uber would have paid for the coffee if the pax had cancelled, and I wouldn't go to civil court after $8. But I'll grant it's possible Uber might pay, if the driver got through to the right CSR. Either way, since it was a long trip and DF, I think I'd have taken the risk, assuming they had a good rating. Only because it was a long trip DF though, so worst case scenario $8 less is still better than driving empty. JMO.


So you would take a long trip at an $8 discount..... Future rate cut


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> So you would take a long trip at an $8 discount..... Future rate cut


Like I said *DF long trip,* and if the rating is good then it's only a risk of $8 discount, so it's better than driving empty for zilch IMHO. But otherwise no I wouldn't.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Like I said *DF long trip,* and if the rating is good then it's only a risk of $8 discount, so it's better than driving empty for zilch IMHO. But otherwise no I wouldn't.


On a trip from Indianapolis airport to Bloomington Indiana I only make between $35.50 and $36.50..... No I will not take a pay cut


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> On a trip from Indianapolis airport to Bloomington Indiana I only make between $35.50 and $36.50..... No I will not take a pay cut


Just googled that trip and here where I drive I'd get around $50-55 for that time/distance. So yeah, if I was heading home anyway, then a slight risk of getting $42-47 instead of $50-55 would beat the 'pay cut' of driving home empty.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Just googled that trip and here where I drive I'd get around $50-55 for that time/distance. So yeah, if I was heading home anyway, then a slight risk of getting $42-47 instead of $50-55 would beat the 'pay cut' of driving home empty.


Resolved. Uber will now be discounting DF rides at 20% (but you can get a free cup of coffee at the hub).


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


If you friend asked you to pick up charcoal for bbq you prolly would.

Pax even said please .

You could of responded lets just go to starbucks all together. ( meter would be on vs picking up pax )

I think people get their feathers ruffled too easily in rideshare .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ishurue said:


> If you friend asked you to pick up charcoal for bbq you prolly would.
> 
> Pax even said please .
> 
> ...


You think it might have something to do with the lack of pay?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ishurue said:


> If you friend asked you to pick up charcoal for bbq you prolly would.
> 
> Pax even said please .
> 
> ...


Example of a friend doesn't apply. Not even close. I'd also loan a friend $100 if they needed it, along with the charcoal.

But you're probably right about getting our feathers ruffled too easily. That probably played a big part in my decision.

I've had plenty of thoughts that I should have just done it and it probably would have been a great ride. 
But really part of me thinks I would make the same decision if someone sends me to get coffee rather than asking me to take them.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I cancelled immediately after getting this message... Waited 4 minutes


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


you did good we are not coffee run or uber eat


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Example of a friend doesn't apply. Not even close. I'd also loan a friend $100 if they needed it, along with the charcoal.
> 
> But you're probably right about getting our feathers ruffled too easily. That probably played a big part in my decision.
> 
> ...


Also text so you coodnt read his voice

Oh this cool arse dude who has mind set of stranger is someone you have not become friend with yet .

Case by case yeah i do agree their those prick pax assuming uberx comes with a filet mignon n massage etc .

Or you pick up at grocery store
N rather they ask you to help, they give u look why have you not got out n helped me yet .

Had pax at grocery store give me look n i just sat in my car, ( i enjoyed watching her breath hard trying to pick up case of water) other times pax have asked to lend a hand and i had np doing so .

If she had asked i woulda helped

Would even go as far as lugging groceries up stairs but its the respect that is givem from pax that will determine my tenacity etc.

But part of me **** i should help but knew setting example of Uber drivers arnt your personal whip boys was correct play n maybe on her next ride she will be kind n ask like a person with manners

If i was uber black/black suv i would of done it as that is premium service .


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

This is why I ignore text messages until I arrive.

Random Anecdote: I once picked up a drunk for a long haul. When we arrived at his destination, he says "I need a drink, let's go to a liquor store."

He was staying in an Airbnb, and didn't know where the nearest liquor store was. So I found one using my tablet. We drive there, and when I put my car in park, he tries to hand me $100 and verbally lists what I should buy.

I told him that under no circumstance would I be getting out of my seat. He seemed a bit miffed, but F him, I'm not his slave or servant. I should have ended the trip there, but I kept the meter running and took that tosser home after he filled up a box with booze. I gave him 1-star, even though he tipped cash. My ratings did not change for days, so I don't think he retaliated. Probably too drunk to figure out how.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


OMG... best story of entitlement I've seen in a long time. I just had to laugh- these fools actually wanted you to do an Uber Eats run AND bring you on a 45+ trip too? I wouldn't have done it either- or I would have done it and spit in their coffee before giving it to them....


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


What's venti americano?. Me only black coffee?.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You may have dodged a bullet with a possible coffee spill on your seats as well. Sounds like this guy wouldn't have been the most responsible pax, in addition to being the least considerate.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> This is why I ignore text messages until I arrive.
> 
> Random Anecdote: I once picked up a drunk for a long haul. When we arrived at his destination, he says "I need a drink, let's go to a liquor store."
> 
> ...


You got the meter in your uber ?.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I would’ve got the coffees, dropped some LSD in his and proceeded.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


I think you did the right thing. I would ask stop for coffee after I got picked up if I were a rider and tip upfront. That's kind of rude and he wouldn't even pay neither coffee nor tip. Typical uber paxhole.



Steve_TX said:


> I would've got the coffees, dropped some LSD in his and proceeded.


LSD?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I would have done the same thing. 
It’s like this guy is holding out a 90 minute carrot and then saying, if you want the ride, get us some coffee. It’s very entitled and condescending. He should have at least offered extra cash if you stopped on the way there. Although I still wouldn’t have taken it. It sets a bad precedent. We are not your personal gofers. This is the same kind of guy that would ignor you on the ride, and then leave the crumpled cup on your floor. 
Should have wrote back and told him you would pick up the coffee, but he would have to call in the order and pay for it before you pick it up, and when you get to him he would have to drink it (quickly) before getting in your car, as you don’t allow drinks. If he wants to treat you like a *****, show him who the ***** is.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I have one Private I sometimes send the following text, before picking her up: "Starbucks?"

Just depends on how you look at it, I guess.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> I have one Private I sometimes send the following text, before picking her up: "Starbucks?"
> 
> Just depends on how you look at it, I guess.


Usually, people drink Starbucks coffee are entitled and selfish. I drink coffee at McDonald, 7 11, wala, or dunkin donuts. I'm a real man.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

100hoursuber said:


> I think you did the right thing. I would ask stop for coffee after I got picked up if I were a rider and tip upfront. That's kind of rude and he wouldn't even pay neither coffee nor tip. Typical uber paxhole.
> 
> 
> LSD?


Uh huh, good ol' Egyptian Eye, some high-grade stuff. The kind that would make Jerry Garcia's corpse trip out. And a big "F YOU!" To the entitled pax wanted free coffee delivery or whatever squat. Ha ha... yeah!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Steve_TX said:


> I would've got the coffees, dropped some LSD in his and proceeded.


You really shouldn't waste perfectly good acid on a paxhole.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You really shouldn't waste perfectly good acid on a paxhole.


Kk


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

100hoursuber said:


> Usually, people drink Starbucks coffee are entitled and selfish. I drink coffee at McDonald, 7 11, wala, or dunkin donuts. I'm a real man.


And you would not be taking Black either, I presume. But good on ya ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

100hoursuber said:


> Usually, people drink Starbucks coffee are entitled and selfish. I drink coffee at McDonald, 7 11, wala, or dunkin donuts. I'm a real man.


Yes, I drink my coffee black with no sugar, you know, so I can taste the actual coffee. The stuff these kids are drinking today isn't coffee, it's hot chocolate in a sippy cup. You might as well be wearing a diaper.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> Yes, I drink my coffee black with no sugar, you know, so I can taste the actual coffee. The stuff these kids are drinking today isn't coffee, it's hot chocolate in a sippy cup. You might as well be wearing a diaper.


So, you do take Black, I take it? :ninja:


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> And you would not be taking Black either, I presume. But good on ya ?


Me 90% black, but when I get drunk lots of sugar, all kinds of cream honey etc.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> So, you do take Black, I take it? :ninja:


It looks like you're trying to say something. I see words there, pretty much in the right order. But I'm not getting your meaning.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

One other thing you could have done. Tell passenger you will start trip now, passenger puts order into Starbucks of his choice on Starbucks App...you walk in and pickup the order, after you get yours of course.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> All prostitutes have to choose something they don't do. Some don't kiss, others don't perform certain "services", a few refuse to make coffee.
> View attachment 303397


You Have To Be a Fool To Kiss a Prostitute.
Never know if she rinsed or not!



Cableguynoe said:


> I don't know where he was going. Ping said 45+.
> Pax said 90 minutes.
> $60 was a guess. Never started ride.


That person is an idiot from a safety angle, because what if the driver slipped something in their coffee?

Rule number one, if you're surrounded by strangers, _NEVER LEAVE YOUR DRINKS OUT OF YOUR SIGHT_!

There was a very funny and well respected comedian (no name needed), who drugged and raped several women by tampering with their drinks.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

warsaw said:


> You Have To Be a Fool To Kiss a Prostitute.
> Never know if she rinsed or not!
> 
> 
> ...


If by "several", you mean dozens and dozens . . .


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If by "several", you mean dozens and dozens . . .


I'm sure he has an idea of the exact number, but you're probably in the right ballpark!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

That's what the blue light on the dash is for to let people know you have passed all of your safe handling certifications ...


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

aarondavid1010 said:


> how do you receive a 90 min ride on a 60 min df? And how is an hour in a half ride only 60 bucks??


Here's the DFW math and lets say its free and clear on the freeway so you average 60 MPH, car gets 22.5 miles per gallon (convient math there for exactly 4 gallons of gas) and gas is at $2.50 per gallon. We'll skip the tax liabilities and skip the tax deduction of $0.54 per mile.

90 Miles driven at $0.60 per mile = $54.00 
90 Minutes of driving at $0.12 per minute = $10.80
Booking fee of $0.75
Total = $65.55
Minus gas expense of $10.00
That makes $55.55 for the trip. So the estimate of $60.00 seems generous to me.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> I would have been fine with getting him coffee.......until he made the "tip promise".





Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


Aaah reminds me of my Uber eats days ! I would've been tempted to get him the coffee and personally add a little "special cream"


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

I too probably would have cancelled. I dunno, if I wasn't desperate for cash I wouldn't be an Uber driver. But I'm both.

What bothers me about this situation is how common it is for riders to put a driver in an situation which is not only uncomfortable, but puts the driver at risk


Financial Risk ( Such as you paying for coffee upfront in this situation )
Legal Risk ( Parents have toddler but no car seat )
Liability Risk ( 5 Pax waiting for an Uber X )
Professional Risk ( You can either cancel before the ride starts and impact your cancellation rate or you can complete the ride knowing you're going to get a 1 Star from the ungrateful passenger )
And sadly, Uber does nothing to curb this type of customer behavior. Why should they, its all revenue to them with no unique risk 



100hoursuber said:


> What's venti americano?. Me only black coffee?.


That's so racist.



ANTlifebaby said:


> Resolved. Uber will now be discounting DF rides at 20% (but you can get a free cup of coffee at the hub).


You didn't tap the driver app for the additional information. The free cup of coffee at the hub only applies to the cup and the coffee. There is a 50 cent charge for the water.



Juggalo9er said:


> I cancelled immediately after getting this message... Waited 4 minutes
> View attachment 303783


Here's my experience with the ole "I'm holding up a red light on my phone" message

1) Like many of Uber's feel good passenger features, it does nothing to help the driver but makes the pax feel even more entitle to Uber Select level service on their UberX ride.

2) As red is the only color, when picking up at a major event there are so many red lights it looks like Baghdad on the first night of the air war.

3) Those passengers savvy enough to know that the feature exists, are the same pax's who send the red light message and then go back to checking Facebook and Twitter on their screens


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

WokeUP said:


> Now that I think about it, another excellent option would have been to open up uberEats app and see what the total charge would be, then add 10% then text back pax:
> the 2 venti americanos will cost you $15 including tip and delivery fee. I take cash or CC via square.
> payment in full before ride begins. Agree?
> This way if he agrees and then cancels the ride, he is still liable for the coffees because he entered into contract.same as a restaurant or diner. Uber will have no choice but pay you from his CC.


Sneaky enough that it just might've worked!


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

You did the right thing by canceling. I dont like the deception and the "Hey Buddy" and the "pay you in the app" If you were his regular driver, be a different story. But you dont know this guy. He didnt even use your first name to address you.

Forget the $60 bucks. It will come back to you.



Dropking said:


> like this certain blondie I have tomorrow morning, I will pick up her silly non-fat cappuccino on the way. When I take her to the city at night it's usually a gin and seven.


Hope you have dashcam and download every night. Drunk blondes are trouble. Ask Brett Kavanaugh


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I think I would buy the coffee but it's a bit degrading, to say the least. He didn't say he'd tip in the app, so it could have been cash. I'd ask for cash upfront upon arrival before buying the coffee.


----------



## Salvi (May 7, 2017)

How about showing up without coffee and making him get YOU coffee on the way. Thought bout that?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Did you get another DF ride ?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Imagine how pissed you would have been getting no tip AND paying for his coffee.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber_Dubler said:


> I too probably would have cancelled. I dunno, if I wasn't desperate for cash I wouldn't be an Uber driver. But I'm both.
> 
> What bothers me about this situation is how common it is for riders to put a driver in an situation which is not only uncomfortable, but puts the driver at risk
> 
> ...


I'm color blind


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> how do you receive a 90 min ride on a 60 min df?


I wondered that same thing one morning when I had a DF set from Valley Forge to Center City Philly (eastbound) and immediately got a ride to Newark Airport, 100 mles to the northeast.

And yes, I took it.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Dude wanted me to get the coffee for them.
> Hell no! Not gonna happen.


Should have just quoted my first girl friend " I Don't Put Out" money!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

how ironic. I was at a bus depot an hour ago and a lady walked up to me with her charging cord and asked if she could plug her charging cord into my lighter. I said that's reserved for people who are paying my meter to go places lady. She says I don't know where I'm going because I have no charge on my phone... so we have the Mexican standoff, I rolled up my window and she want to about her own business and I went about my day.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


"Sorry, but Uber requires any food/beverage requests to be submitted on the UberEATS app. Under TOS, drivers are permitted to only transport passengers. Your food/beverage orders and your online order at Wal-mart can be filled by Uber's sister companies, UberEATS and Uber Freight, respectively.

That is, of course, unless your old lady weighs 600 lbs., in which case you may want/need to order her food/beverages through Uber Freight as well."


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The blue skies and rainbows version is that you get the coffee, they are toes to the curb, pay you in cash for the coffee + tip and you get a nice paying ride.

The skeptical, all paxholes are scammers version is you get the coffee, off the meter, pay for it up front, you get to the rider and he takes the coffee and cancels, getting 2 coffees delivered for the cancellation fee.

I'm a skeptic.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> how ironic. I was at a bus depot an hour ago and a lady walked up to me with her charging cord and asked if she could plug her charging cord into my lighter. I said that's reserved for people who are paying my meter to go places lady. She says I don't know where I'm going because I have no charge on my phone... so we have the Mexican standoff, I rolled up my window and she want to about her own business and I went about my day.


I would have charged her $5 to sit in the car and charge her phone until the next ping comes in.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Imagine how pissed you would have been getting no tip AND paying for his coffee.


If I had to bet, this would be my predicted outcome: you deliver his coffee to him at your expense, and then not only does he not tip you to show his appreciation, he stiffs you for the $8 for the coffee on top of it.

I've been at this for 3 months and have roughly 825 rides at this point. My general experience is that the paxes who are very respectful and considerate towards me are the minority; the majority are either entitled and presumptuous, or at best, completely indifferent.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GUY 1: Bet you I can get a complete stranger to pay for my coffee this morning and bring it to me.
GUY 2: It's a bet!

Unsuspecting Uber driver pulls up with said coffee. GUY 1 takes coffee, thanks him and Cancels trip/wins bet!



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If I had to bet, this would be my predicted outcome: you deliver his coffee to him at your expense, and then not only does he not tip you to show his appreciation, he stiffs you for the $8 for the coffee on top of it.
> 
> I've been at this for 3 months and have roughly 825 rides at this point. My general experience is that the paxes who are very respectful and considerate towards me are the minority; the majority are either entitled and presumptuous, or at best, completely indifferent.


You're an Uber driver...whatcha expect? :rollseyes:


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

I would have bought the coffee, asked to be Venmo'ed, and they refuse you could always just pour it out in front of him or say "don't worry, I'll go ahead and drink it!" with a big smile.

Or just show up with McDonald's coffee and tell them how much better of a value it is at $1.00 a cup.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


When ride-share becomes "the help." Who trains these pax to think like this?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry....didn't read all 7 pages of this thread before throwing in my .02 cents here:

Hindsight is 20/20.....but I appreciate when these scenarios pop up here.....so I can plan ahead for when it might happen to me.

I think I may have gotten the coffees for them....but had them reimburse me for the cost with my Square Card Reader before I even started the trip....or cash, either way would be good. If they refused to reimburse me one of those 2 ways, cancel and keep the coffee for myself. But, seeing as how the OP was going that way anyway.....it wouldn't have been a major deal to me if I did have to eat the cost of the coffees. It would just make me not want to go above and beyond for the next pax....ever again. :frown:

Or....maybe even put in a _returned lost item_ report after the fact. You 'returned' their coffees you found at Starbucks, right? :biggrin:

See? You just gotta think a little outside the box sometimes. -o:


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> When ride-share becomes "the help." Who trains these pax to think like this?


You could show up empty handed and tell him according to the TOS you can't do anything until you start the trip, which is when he gets in your car.

He can pre-order his coffee (to minimize stop time), add Starbuck's as a stop on his ride request, and you drive him to Starbuck's where he can get out and purchase his own coffee.

That might anger his entitled @ss enough to purposely spill coffee on your interior, where you snap a pic, send to Uber, pass Go, and collect $200!


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Pretty bold of the pax to say hey bro, pick me up some stuff on your way. That would have rubbed me the wrong way too. But I think the main problem is that we have all been burnt so many times by badly-behaved people, and we have read so many crazy stories of all flavors on this board, that we automatically assume the worst out of all pax. I'm certainly guilty of this. But after digesting the story for a few minutes, though, my feeling is that this was probably on the level and they just didn't ask very well, or maybe tried to bro it up a little too much. 

After reading many good ideas here, for me, I think the prospect of having a unicorn DF trip would've outweighed the chance that he would stiff me on the coffees, and I would've taken the trip and stopped at Sbux on the way. In the best case, you get things started off on the right foot and maybe get a super nice tip at the end. In the worst case, the guy paid for your trip to San Jose and you lost a few bucks on coffee.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> GUY 1: Bet you I can get a complete stranger to pay for my coffee this morning and bring it to me.
> GUY 2: It's a bet!
> 
> Unsuspecting Uber driver pulls up with said coffee. GUY 1 takes coffee, thanks him and Cancels trip/wins bet!
> ...


Kinda sorta like this~


----------



## Calentura (Feb 19, 2017)

I had a pax that had me pick up a hooker for him. He calls me to analyze her and rate her. Then proceeded to ask me to pick up vodka and smokes. I declined his request for vodka and cigarettes took the hooker to him. He legit inspected her outside then gave me a 100 dollar bill, cus i wouldn't take drugs.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Calentura said:


> I had a pax that had me pick up a hooker for him. He calls me to analyze her and rate her. Then proceeded to ask me to pick up vodka and smokes. I declined his request for vodka and cigarettes took the hooker to him. He legit inspected her outside then gave me a 100 dollar bill, cus i wouldn't take drugs.


That is sad someone called you to go pick them up a hooker.


----------



## Calentura (Feb 19, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> That is sad someone called you to go pick them up a hooker.


Yup. I didn't know until she was getting in the car. Whats worse is she was crying about the dangers of being a "massage therapist" claimed someone killed her dog. Mind u its 4 am and the visual inspection the man did involved her flashing us when we arrived


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> how do you receive a 90 min ride on a 60 min df? And how is an hour in a half ride only 60 bucks??


Traffic


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


I would tell him to call Starbucks and pay for the drinks. Then you just pick up the drinks on your way and still get the long ride you wanted.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Talk about entitled. smh. If this happened to me, I would offer to get the coffee provided we stop at an atm immediately after picking them up for $20 bill. If they were to say no, then I would cancel the trip. If they were to agree and then refuse to make the withdrawal, then I would kick them out. Most people are pretty reasonable, so I doubt they wouldn't do it.

Another thing that occurred to me is they could have ordered the coffees through the app and just had you pick them up along the way.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Scammers won't do any of that, they are scamming.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


I would have went straight there and said I don't text and drive . Now buy me a coffee for stopping mfka


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Kinda sorta like this~


Love this little scene. Fun movie. Silly as hell, but super fun.



goneubering said:


> I would tell him to call Starbucks and pay for the drinks. Then you just pick up the drinks on your way and still get the long ride you wanted.


This is a good compromise, as web-orders are pretty easy with the App, and the coffee is ready to go. I'd have asked him to put one in for me as well to make it worth the while.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Talk about entitled. smh. If this happened to me, I would offer to get the coffee provided we stop at an atm immediately after picking them up for $20 bill.


Except he had already told me how he would pay me. If I challenged him and told him I don't buy that line when maybe he was being honest, that would also have the potential of a bad ride before it even begins.

You of all people I thought for sure you'd say your famous "I don't need the money that bad" line.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Except he had already told me how he would pay me. If I challenged him and told him I don't buy that line when maybe he was being honest, that would also have the potential of a bad ride before it even begins.
> 
> You of all people I thought for sure you'd say your famous "I don't need the money that bad" line.


I would have laughed at him on the phone and then canceled, myself.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


All you had to say is after I pick you up we can stop and get coffee but you have to buy your own if you wanted the ride, but it sounds like you did the right thing and the guy was gonna be a jerk.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

LOL !!

Good thread. 2 days ago I had some guy want me to come inside a hospital, find him in the coffee shop, simply to let him and his family know I was there. I had to read the rider's text like 3 times back to back before I hit cancel.

SHUFFLE ON


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Start the trip immediately and make them order on the Starbucks app so you can just go pick it up. win win.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

ANTlifebaby said:


> Resolved. Uber will now be discounting DF rides at 20% (but you can get a free cup of coffee at the hub).


oh my god they are actually doing this in Chicago, I kid you not. Starting March 14th they will "testing and evaluating" reduced rates on Destination Trips.

Did I do this???????????


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> My general experience is that the paxes who are very respectful and considerate towards me are the minority; the majority are either entitled and presumptuous, or at best, completely indifferent.


Two years driving, never had a disrespectful rider. Small city in the Midwest, maybe that is the difference. I had a 20-something woman a few days ago, a Navy person home on leave... loved hearing her call me "sir" once she learned I had been an officer in the military 45 years ago. Entitled? I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

@Cableguynoe @HotUberMess @UberLaLa Lets Finish this Thread Strong.. with its own Movie Title!!!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> *Not gonna happen, I ain't your coffee boy*


Hold the press!! If you ain't a coffee boy, then how about stopping for tea?!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Day in the life of an Uber driver


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


I would have still gone to the pickup without the coffee, then go to Starbucks.


----------



## Hungover2ft (Feb 28, 2019)

When drunk guy say I am going to tip you in app...if you stop here or do anything extra....I don’t believe them anymore....my tips are coming from unexpected customers


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Day in the life of an Uber driver


Sesame Street is just the place to be for Uber drivers: unaccompanied minors, grouches who smell like trash, and cookie crumbs!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


It could have been worse if he called you LITTLE buddy!!!!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It could have been worse if he called you LITTLE buddy!!!! ?


 Gilligan?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

JaredJ said:


> I would've gotten my coffee and theirs and included it in the price I gave him. What's the big deal if you needed it anyway? Dude probably would've dropped a nice tip.
> Your hubris prevented you from turning the situation in your favor.


Experience tells seasoned drivers that if you stick your neck out you'll get your head cut off. He's way to young and pretty for that.....


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Calentura said:


> I had a pax that had me pick up a hooker for him. He calls me to analyze her and rate her.


So, did you rate her a 5 out of 10?


----------



## Calentura (Feb 19, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> So, did you rate her a 5 out of 10?


A 1


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Calentura said:


> A 1


1 out of 10 and you still got $100 tip?


----------



## Calentura (Feb 19, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> 1 out of 10 and you still got $100 tip?


I thought u meant the hooker. No i 5 starred the trip


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


no. 
you lost a potential nightmare of a passenger.

no loss at all. 
people sure got some fn balls. 
"pick me up coffee on your way to me" 
bahahahahhaha


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


I'll be devils advocate

What's the difference between a Uber driver and a coffee boy ?

I mean I see drivers wait for 3 dollar rides while baking in the pig pen for hours ....
Your 70 dollar ride sounds like a dream in comparison


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


Should of pissed in one and made it a ****** bag lottery.

I put a DF to LAX today because I needed to pick up my sister. I did one 75% short run that got me to Universal. I stopped at the AmPm for a $1 caramel macchiato cup of creamer with a hint of coffee. For a long ride with 50%. It felt so different doing it not as a job but as it was intended. I had great energy, actually talked to the customer, and made more than most ? in a day.

After I got my sister stopped to get food had the app on figured if a shared ride comes through I could pretend she's a passenger lol. But ended up declining so many rides that the system logged me out on the back end.


----------



## potato (Oct 10, 2018)

I don't get it. Why not just tell him you can't stop for things until he gets in the car?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.


What sort of 'personal errands' exactly?

I think this is the true story, the hidden story, just waiting in the wings, just needing a little encouragement, a little rub, to be unleashed upon the forum. C'mon...let's cut to the chase here...

.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


Should've just been real and told them you'll gladly take them to pick up the coffee, but you are not purchasing the coffee due to previous experience.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'll be devils advocate
> 
> What's the difference between a Uber driver and a coffee boy ?


One i signed up for. The other I didn't.
And no, I don't do Uber Eats.



Who is John Galt? said:


> What sort of 'personal errands' exactly?


Wish I had something fun to tell. I do not :frown:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

potato said:


> I was formally warned for self censoring the F word. Told that I have to type out the whole F word and that they'll censor it. No ifs' ands or buts!


FORD??!!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Would it be wrong to throw the coffee on him if he cancels on arrival :}



Calentura said:


> I had a pax that had me pick up a hooker for him. He calls me to analyze her and rate her. Then proceeded to ask me to pick up vodka and smokes. I declined his request for vodka and cigarettes took the hooker to him. He legit inspected her outside then gave me a 100 dollar bill, cus i wouldn't take drugs.


Did she "tip" you for the ride


----------



## Calentura (Feb 19, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Would it be wrong to throw the coffee on him if he cancels on arrival :}
> 
> 
> Did she "tip" you for the ride


No lol


----------



## Jennyfers09 (Feb 21, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy coffee either. That's an abuse. It doesn't matter if it's a long or a short ride, there is a level of respect. I can't imagine if you tell your passengers in the middle of any trip that you have to stop and buy your coffee passengers will say that's and abuse.
It's the same story and this happen to me once when they tell you if you can make a stop in Wendy's drive thru and your going to spend 15 or more minutes waiting for them to buy food. Your not making money if your not making miles. Off course I'm not going to do that. I ended the trip.
Unless it is a black or SUV service that I know I'm making good money even standing there.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

2Cents said:


> If passengers actually did what they said they were going to do that's one thing, but we all know what tip in the app means.


Bingo. If they wanted to go through the drive thru after I picked them up it's another story; need my caramel macchiatos before I deal with morons before 8 AM.

I did stop at a Wendy's during a 2x surge; I think that turned a 2 mile ride into $20+, heh heh.


----------



## Uberexit (Mar 23, 2019)

2Cents said:


> That's hilarious....
> He thought you were going to go out of your way to bring him coffee?
> Canceling was the right option.


With someone like that he was probably an entitled a hole


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

He didn’t even bother to ask he just texted and assumed the driver was cool with it.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Few weeks ago I needed to go to San Jose for some personal errands. About 1 hour drive.
> 
> Don't usually drive Sundays but decided to leave a bit early and set DF hoping to get a ride. Since I was going there anyway, this would be all profit.
> 
> ...


Why not? I would have u wring is a service



Stephen Uno said:


> Why not? I would have uberring is a service plus potential of pay.


----------



## EdThatUberGuy (Feb 20, 2019)

Sounds like he should have put in an ubereats order first. That's really nervy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WokeUP said:


> Reading is fundamental. Re-read slooowly. Uber would pay if pax decided to cancel AFTER you paid for coffee. It's a valid contract if pax agreed to reimburse you. If Uber decides not to pay after you show them the text exchange, then well that's what civil court is for. I'm going to let your sloppy attitude slide due to you obviously have a stick up your arse.


It's a contract between you and the pax. Not uber. You want to be going to court over 2 coffees?


----------

